# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  Adobe Brackets : محیط متن باز ایجاد برنامه های Web

## محمد فدوی

سلام دوستان.
چند وقتیه با یه Editor مجانی تولید شرکت Adobe آشنا شدم (Adobe و Open Source؟!‌ بعیده ازش این کارا!) گفتم بتون معرفی کنم شاید برای بعضیا مناسب باشه و البته احتمالا خیلی از اساتید باش آشنان.

من به شخصه تا قبل از آشنایی با Brackets، نرم افزار Sublime Text رو ترجیح میدادم و هنوزم خیلی قبولش دارم (مخصوصا برای ++C) چون خیلی خلوته و میشه Configهاش رو بصورت دستی توی فایل های json انجام داد و حتی Buildهای جدید رو بش معرفی کرد.
Brackets هم دارای محیط خلوت و زیباییه و در عین حال دارای Auto Complete هوشمند و مناسبیه.
علاوه بر این توی ساخت فایل های CSS هم خیلی مفید واقع میشه.

چند تا از قابلیت هاش که برای خود من خیلی مهم بود رو براتون میذارم:
مجانی و متن بازه.سبک و کم حجمه.دارای محیط خیلی خلوتیه که حواستون رو پرت نمیکنه و شما رو درگیر تنظیمات دست و پا گیر هم نمیکنه.Live Preview داره (این یکی عالیه!) یعنی شما در هنگام مشاهده خروجی با Edit کردن سندتون (مثلا فایل HTML) نتیجه رو بصورت Realtime توی خروجی مشاهده میکنید.Auto Complete خیلی مناسبی داره. مثلا برای انتخاب رنگ توی CSS و ...توی Windows، Mac OSX و GNU/Linux قابل نصب و اجراست.از خیلی از Frameworkهای تولید برنامه های Web ساپورت داره.Pluginهای مناسبی داره و با توجه به این که تا حدودی تازه وارده داره هرروز کاملترم میشه. برای کار با Nodejs هم Plugin داره.حتی تولید Plugin براش امکان پذیره و خیلی هم پیچیده نیست.Updateهای به وقتی داره.مجانی و متن بازه!مجانی و متن بازه!و ...

برای دانلودش میتونید به سایت خودش به آدرس brackets.io برید. علاوع بر این سورس این برنامه توی Github و در این صفحه منتشر شده.
امیدوارم کمک کرده باشه.

** یه پیشنهاد (مخصوصا به اساتید و مدیران این بخش):* من که تازه کارم در زمینه Nodejs؛ ولی اگر لطف کنید و کمک کنید تا این بخش احیا بشه به نظرم Nodejs پتانسیل های خیلی خوبی داره و این بخش میتونه خیلی خیلی از اینی که هست پویا تر باشه!  :چشمک: 

ممنونم.

brackets.jpg

----------


## hamed.gnu

با تشکر از معرفی این برنامه سودمند.
یک ide دیگه هم هست که من مدتی ازش استفاده میکنم به نام atom که از طرف github توسعه داده میشه و بسیاری از این خصوصیات خوب رو داره 
اگه مایل بودین یه نگاهی هم به اون بندازین ، آدرس سایتش اینه : http://atom.io

--ویرایش:

البته فعلا برای مک دادن بیرون اما به راحتی میشه برای لینوکس کامپایلش کرد
اگر هم کاربر سیستم‌عامل گنو/لینوکس اوبونتو باشین خیلی راحت میتونین با اضافه کردم مخزنی که تیم webupd8 آماده کرده ، نصبش کنید.
فقط کافیه این دستورات رو در ترمینال وارد کنید :

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/atom
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install atom

----------


## محمد فدوی

نصبش کردم! ممنونم حامد جان به نظر محیط خوبی داره البته خیلیم خوب با Node کار میکنه. یکی از برتریاشم نسبت به Adobe Brackets اینه که احساس میکنم توی سیستم من روون تر اجرا میشه. :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## ali_72

مرسی دوست عزیزم
میدونم که درستش اینه که خودم یه سرچ کامل میکردم و جواب سوالمو میگرفتم
ولی اگه شما راهنمایی کنید  ممنون می شم
من mvc5 - EF Code First کار میکنم
nodejs خیلی زیاد می شنوم دقیقا من کجا می تونم ازش استفاده کنم؟
اون قدر کاربرد داره برام که زمان برای یادگیری روش بذارم؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

> nodejs خیلی زیاد می شنوم دقیقا من کجا می تونم ازش استفاده کنم؟


منم چندان توی nodejs پیش نرفتم، باید اساتید پاسخ بدن ولی خب یه چیزایی که میدونم رو میگم!
nodejs یه فریموورک کد نویسی سمت سرویس دهنده (Server Side) با زبان جاوا اسکریپت هستش و توسط برنامه نویس جوانی به اسم Ryan Dahl نوشته شده. مفسر این فریموورک تغییر یافته ی مفسر جاوا اسکریپت مرورگر Google Chrome یا همون موتور V8 هست. با اینکه خیلی node با سابقه نیست (در مقایسه با بعضی فریموورک های با سابقه!) اما به علل مختلفی خیلی سریع رشد کرد و الان هم شرکت های زیادی از node استفاده میکنن. برای دیدن لیستی از این شرکت ها یه سر به وبسایت node بزن.
اما چیزی که باعث شد من بش علاقه مند شم (جدا از بحث مجانی بودن) اولا استفاده از زبان جاوا اسکریپت بود (که واقعا انعطاف پذیره) و ثانیا رویکرد متفاوتش بود به کدنویسی سمت سرور. کدهای node بصورت non-blocking اجرا میشن و موقعی که یه کلاینت به سرور درخواستی میده یه ریسمان جدا براش ایجاد نمیشه (در ASP.net، Java، PHP و...  از ریسمان برای هر کلاینت استفاده میشه)! دلیلش هم  استفاده از مدل برنامه نویسی event-driven هستش که البته قبلا در بعضی از فریموورک ها مثل بخشی از فریموورک های Python استفاده شده بود؛ سازنده node خودش بیان کرده که در ساخت node از این فریموورک های ایده گرفته.
nodejs مستقل از پلتفرمه و روی همه ی سیستم عامل ها قابل نصب و راه اندازیه.

به علاوه توی برنامه نویسی node شما به یه وب سرور جدا مثل Apache یا IIS نیاز نداری. توی اکثر فریموورک ها اتفاقی که میفته که اینه که شما برنامه رو مینویسی و بعد وب سرور برنامه شما رو اجرا میکنه. توی node شما وب سرور رو اجرا میکنید!

از همه ی اینا گذشته node یه مدیر بسته مستقل به نام npm داره که به راحتی و با یه دستور ساده میشه روی node ماژول های مجانی ای رو دریافت و نصب کرد یا حتی ماژول ساخت و انتشار داد!
اینکه آیا فریموورک خوبی هست یا نه سلیقه ایه! ولی به نظر من خیلی خیلی پویاست و از اینی که هست خیلی موفق تر خواهد بود (به علاوه که Oracle توی بسته ی جدید JDK 1.8 به node رو آورده... این رو ببین)

جدیدا هم یه فعالیت هایی دیده میشه که شاید بشه با node برنامه های Desktop تولید کرد!!
برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونی صفحه ویکی و این رو بخونی.

اینم لیستی از پروژه هایی که از node استفاده میکنن.

----------


## cups_of_java

دوستمون توضیحات کاملی گفتن... اگه دوست داشته باشید می تونید توی سمینار 4 شنبه انجمن کاربران جاوای ایران که در تهران برگزار میشه هم شرکت کنید چون یک سخنرانی راجع به همین نود هست. اینجا رو ببینید.

----------


## arash691

free هستش :) ... ای کاش sublime هم free بود ...

----------

